# Has anyone used mp research lately?



## dhwest (Dec 19, 2013)

I used them about 6 months ago and they were gtg, sent them a couple emails last week and this week with no reply, are they still good? 

Any news I missed?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 19, 2013)

no... avoid.. that is all


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> no... avoid.. that is all



This!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dhwest (Dec 19, 2013)

Just found www.geopeptides.com, anyone have luck with them? Good or Bad Reviews?


----------



## 13bret (Dec 19, 2013)

Sponsors section is full of legit sources. Open the research/peptides company page and read reviews.


----------



## ElitePeptides (Dec 19, 2013)

ElitePeptides.com     Just Sayin ;P


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 19, 2013)

MP was busted for bad things man. Steer clear. 
Stick with CEM-been around fr years- legit products-awesome service.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Dec 20, 2013)

place your order and your CC will probably be charged, but do not expect anything in the mail or email


----------



## gamma (Dec 20, 2013)

Survey says.........nope nope nope


----------



## PeptidesWarehous (Feb 5, 2019)

nope


----------



## PeptidesWarehous (Feb 5, 2019)

PeptidesWarehous said:


> nope


peptideswarehouse.com


----------

